# Name your old legacy receiver



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

What brand old dtv receivers you are still using today. Any brand except directv brand. And what type of tv its hooked to.


I an using an RCA DRD480RE receiver hooked to a 27" tube type tv.
Still works like a champ.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

My parents are still using my original rare Hughes branded HR10.


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

I had to retire my last 2 RCA's as they told me at the end of March they would no longer work... 
They were great boxes though and were very reliable...


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

While no longer in service I still have my D10, a Huges HIRD-D1 Silver Edition, and a Huges HIRD-E4 Platinum Edition.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

I have my ORIGINAL Hughes HIRD receiver in service. It's hooked to a stereo system in my computer room and a 5" B & W TV for the song titles!!! All I use it for is Sonic Tap (DMX).

So far, no word from DirecTV about it being taken out of service because of network changes but I'm sure they will get around to Wisconsin and offer me a replacement D12 sooner or later....or knowing how DirecTV operates today maybe one day it will just quit working with no advance notice. If they do that, maybe my account will also stop working since I have no commitment and those DISH ads look very tempting.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

BAHitman said:


> I had to retire my last 2 RCA's as they told me at the end of March they would no longer work...
> They were great boxes though and were very reliable...


I havnt heard anything from dtv about my RCA unit. My unit has been working like a champ, unlike my finicky HR-100.

Today I was watching ID channel on my HR-100 and the picture started to break up like rain fade then got the loss of signal error message on tuner 2. My SD channels worked fine. Did a red button reset and worked fine after that. I wish how I can make the receiver switch to tuner 1 when this problem pops up????


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

I have a Tivo unit that is retired. SD unit. Then the oldest beside that is R15. lol


----------



## Brubear (Nov 14, 2008)

my RCA DRD102RW has been pressed into RV duty on a relative's account after they purchased a replacement access card, where it has been happily stationed for the last 7 or 8 years.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

I have an RCA DRD 420re 

I havent ever had a box as good as this one..... (SPEED COULD NOT BE BETTER)

Frankly i dont care if i cant see the channel listings @ the end of March (I cant see most of them now anyway (Most have been converted to the new one)) I love this BOX!


----------



## ikoniq (Sep 8, 2012)

IIRC only the Legacy MPG receivers will quit working outright. APG should be minimally affected, if at all. That being said, the oldest IRD I have is a D12.


----------



## jporter12 (Aug 17, 2008)

I have 2 DirecTiVos that will be "retiring" tonight with the installation of the Genie, and a Mini. Both TV's have been upgraded to HD the past year, so it is finally time to get more HD content beyond streaming and Blu-ray.


----------



## andy A (Sep 14, 2006)

Sony A-2, which I deactivated as of yesterday 07/09/2013 because of the upcoming "no more support" and replaced it with an H24-700. It was an excellent receiver, built like a tank. Back then we had it hooked to a Mitsubishi 40in tube tv that must have weighed approx 300lbs. Wish I could remember when I bought it, but I think it was back in 1996 or possibly earlier, came as self install kit with dish, receiver, and hardware. I do remember the cost being approx 600 dollars for the self install kit back then, quite a sizeable chuck in those days. The dish had a little red LED on the dual LNB which helped with aiming the dish properly. Still using that dish today for any SD receivers in the house. Also loved the remote that came with the A-2, it was a little large but it was RF capable, learning remote, and had the joystick which I really miss.

Getting ready to reactivate my old DSR-7000 for dedicated slingbox usage, using an old Hughes GAEBO with it now.


----------



## eletric chicken (Dec 28, 2019)

my old receiver was an old HR-10 250


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Add me to the Sony A-2 clan.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

SIX YEAR OLD threads should be left to fade away.


----------

